# Tia



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Feeling abit numb, it hasnt quite gone in  My gorgeous beautiful cat tia was hit by a motor bike this afternoon and killed 

She was a pure white, one green eye and one blue eye pretty cat 









She was nearly 8 yrs old and just starting to feel her age, and disliked the rain, cold and wind Lady muck we'd call her Will only go out in nice weather, well today that nice weather killed her she had been out playing most of the morning

Ran across the road to get home, and some heartless c and ends in t, just left her there dead, he didnt stop didnt check she was ok just left my cat in the road.

Thank god a lovely saw it, looked on her tag which wouldve been a very distressing as she had facial damage  and i thank god i put out addy on it she came up and oh went down to get her. Ive never seen something so sad My 6'4 oh carrying a small floppy white cat in his arms with tears in his eyes  I broke down, But had to stop so that i didnt upset the children to much.

Thankfully age is on there side they dont quite understand shes not coming back, we took her to the vets and we are getting her cremated in the next few days 







in the broken microwave








I thought i'd share a few pics of her, Run free Tia and go get mouse Im sure shes missed you 









We'll see you in the stars soon Tia.xxx


----------



## rottietao (Dec 16, 2009)

this is so very sad , i'm so sorry for your loss
what a gorgeous cat ,lovely,
R.I.P Tia run run run ......... xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I am so sorry  What a beautiful girl Tia was.
There are some truly horrible people in this world, I've had the same happen several times in the past and only a handful of times have people stopped 

RIP Tia xx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Hugs xx What a beautiful cat. It's hard when they get taken suddenly, makes you feel cheated 

Run Free gorgeous Girl


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

So sorry, she was beautiful.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you, Thats how i feel Rainy I feel cheated. all our other pets have been put to sleep on our grounds when we have felt they have had enough or have died peacefully Im so distresed about how she went those last seconds of her life being in pain and fear  

I hope it was quick, and she didnt feel anything. Kids are upset now think they have realise she isnt coming back.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Aww I'm so sorry, she was stunning! R.I.P little one xxx


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

im so sorry for your sad loss tia, what a beautiful cat, youll miss her dearly
its a shame how its happened, I just hope that she didnt suffer to long
it was a unexpected acident.
r.i.p. tia run free to the bridge
memories will alway remain in our hearts forever
love wendy xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Daynna i am so sorry for your loss.
What a beautiful girl.
The Angels will look after her now for you at rainbow bridge until you meet up again.

R.I.P Tia and run free and safe at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

so sorry to read this, feeling your pain, what a beautiful cat, so sad, *hugs*


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you, Am really missing her today feel very blue about her being gone. Feels so odd only letting one cat back in, and not havin her sat on the end of the bed or saying her saying "hello" when she saw you. I really am gutted 

We should be getting her back on friday, the man was lovely and remembered out other cat who died in 2007 so hes doing Tia's casket to match hers

I really hope shes happy and playing without pain and her fur is all clean at rainbow bridge


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm sure the sun is shining for her at rainbow bridge.

RIP Tia x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh god, so sorry to hear this poor girlie and what a [email protected] , Run free poor Tia. x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

What a horrid shame  I could never just leave an animal if i'd hit it, especially someone's pet 

Run free Tia xx


----------



## ponysaddle (Apr 10, 2010)

Im sorry for your loss.

She is up ther having a wonderful time. Whenever I lose a pet I think about what they could be doing up there. Knowing my pets, being mischievious in every way possible. Think what Tina could be doing. She is up ther and having fun. She won't forget you ever though. Ever.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss  sleep tight Tia. Such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

aw hun i am so sorry. what a stunning cat. 
i know exactly how you are feeling xxxx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

R.I.P Tia.

i have to say the picture of her in the microwave is a beautiful picture of an amazingly gorgous cat

*hugs*
to you and your family.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

sorry for you and tia
it will leave you numb,
its only new and must be a great shock to you
how sad to loose your best frien
yours wendy xxx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you very one, Ive had some tears over her But i am slowly getting better i still keep thinking she will come in a talk to me and nudge me for a tickle and i swear i hear her jaggling maybe shes come back to check on me 

We got her ashes back friday and they are as nice as they can be and her and mouse are next to each other (they were auntie and niece) again. 

xx


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

you poor thing you .she is such a beautfull cat so pretty big hugs for you


----------

